# Puppy shower



## 512jeremy (Feb 26, 2012)

So our german sheperd puppy (About 2 -3 months old) has been biting himself more frequently and seems to have little bite marks on his tummy. I have plucked a few fleas everytime i see one. What is the best shampoo you can recommend that seems to help with flea and tick prevention etc? and what else can I buy? thanks god bless


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get something with Neem oil for baths. Don't do a dip. You have to treat the house/bedding as well or it does no good to just treat the dog. Don't mix chemicals either. Make sure whatever you us to treat will be safe if used in conjuntion with other products. 
This is safe regardless: DE(diatomaceous earth) is safe for treating carpet/bedding but is very dusty. Borax 20 mule team sprinkled on the carpeted area, under furniture-leave for an hour or so, vacuum up will help kill fleas and eggs/larvae. 
If your pup has fleas, he probably has worms, so I would have him wormed 3x's and every two week intervals. Spot ons from vets will do it all, just be aware of the risks.


----------



## 512jeremy (Feb 26, 2012)

yes he does or did indeed have worms..about a week ago we gave him a couple of pills the vet gave to treat them after we brought him in. He pooped out a bunch a few times. Hes much more lively now but has a rash on his tummy or welts it seems im assuming from the fleas..so we should get another dose of it from the vet then?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

answering your last question,,you could just take a fecal sample in to be tested again for the worms.


----------

